# 2 male golden retrievers, will they get along?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe the general rule of thumb is dogs of opposite sex do best together.
Although, I know many people with 2 male goldens and they get along great!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i would make sure you neuter the second one when the time is right. neutered dogs can become aggressive to neutered dogs once they go through puberty. 

either way, i have seen two male dogs get along beautifully.


----------



## shagerman0715 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> I believe the general rule of thumb is dogs of opposite sex do best together.
> Although, I know many people with 2 male goldens and they get along great!


I guess I didn't mention the German Shepherd I had was a male.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe there are some breeds that you never have same sex together (Malamutes are one example), I've known plenty of people with male/male and female/female goldens that are fine. Although I believe opposite sex is best choice, followed by male/male. Female/female still have some issues for enough people even in goldens!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think as long as your guide the new addition to what the "house rules" are, peace can reign in the house.The problem with the German Shepard is he was allowed to bully your current dog. It's not because he was a male. So, if you teach the puppy the house rules from the get-go, AND provide puppy-free time for your older boy, I think you'll do fine. 

I consider the same things when bringing a puppy into a household with cats. Given the access and opportunity, most dogs will chase, harass and assault cats. Unless we put our foot down and say "No chasing cats." Then you find households where animals can live harmoniously.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you are committed to training your dogs - both of them.... and I do not mean "dominance training" or baloney like that. I mean working with them, giving them positive roles in life, training them acceptable behaviors, doing all the dog classes and socialization with them....

There should be absolutely no problem keeping two boys together. 

And....  

"white" is not an acceptable color for golden retrievers. They should be shades of gold.


----------



## shagerman0715 (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree. I actually had a private dog trainer with years of experience training my German Shepherd and after about 4 months of training he was still getting worse. 

I've never had issues with my golden and far as training is concerned. 

Hahaha is "English creme" better? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How about light golden? 

I'm kinda "raised eyebrows" about other people training somebody's dog. I do not think that solves long term problems, because the people living every day with the dog need to be the ones doing all the hands on work with their dogs.


----------



## shagerman0715 (Nov 20, 2013)

That actually makes a lot of sense. I guess I was to the point where how I trained my golden retriever was not working for my German. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the problem with the Shepherd was just a Shepherd thing, they can be pushier and noisier and many goldens have a much less pushy temperaments.

I have three boys, an 8 1/2 year old, a 7 year old and a 7 month old. They all get along fine. If the puppy gets too pushy, he gets told off and he backs off.

Most puppies are bratty though. If they can get away with stealing the other dogs' toys, they will. They always think what the other dog has is so much better than what they have. If your dog won't tell him off, you need to step in and not allow it. Usually I take it right back and hand it back to the "rightful owner", or the dog who originally had it. The other dog will get up and leave the toy if they don't want it anymore (or turn their body away from it).


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

shagerman0715 said:


> That actually makes a lot of sense. I guess I was to the point where how I trained my golden retriever was not working for my German.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Two very different temperament dogs needing two fairly different training techniques, imo. Sorry that didn't work out for you. Golden and GSDs are both breeds willing to please, but with the GSD one must be firm, from what I've seen anyway.

I've seen combinations of same breed get along. However what I always noticed was either both were spayed/neutered or both were unaltered. Whichever combination you choose, what is required is training. 

good luck!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our daughter & son-in-law have 3 male dogs (1 GR, 1 GSD & 1 Mix) they're all neutered and all get along.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, shepherds are their own breed with very different needs than a golden. Getting our shepherd was a big adjustment - not only for Remy, but for us. We had to change our training techniques, add even more exercise in to our lives, etc. And our girl is very loving, but pushy and dominant toward us and Remy if we allow her to be. Which we don't.

Two goldens would be great together - congrats on adding to the family.


----------

